# Caulk holder



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My partner and I were tired of caulk tubes rolling around the shelf of the van or the box they were in falling over. We built this quick this morning. Holds 16 tubes plus 6 tips. It also holds our window cleaner, spray adhesive, and window foam.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool. I need one of those.:thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Great ideal!! Patent pending??


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Great ideal!! Patent pending??


Yes and if you buy now you also get another one for free plus $199 in handlings fees.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Great idea. I've worked for several Japanese companies in between working in the trades, Kaizen, or continual improvement is a standard many manufacturers live on.

One of the reasons I love building is the problem solving aspect. Conventional wisdom does not always work and outside the box thinking is what separates the men from the boys.

All too often I see people turn down work because of too many unknowns and variables. For me, the challenge of visualizing, then implementing is appealing.

Now there are some fine lines with turds that the finest polishing couldn't make look less turdish.

I digress, creative solution, and one I will replicate :whistling: :thumpsup:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

call me party pooper but I see enough space for another nine tubes easy. I think the real solution is a note book Cleaned the truck this day ect like they have is public washrooms.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> call me party pooper but I see enough space for another nine tubes easy. I think the real solution is a note book Cleaned the truck this day ect like they have is public washrooms.


What??


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I like another type of caulk holder


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They make inserts for systainers that do this.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I like another type of caulk holder


Me too...but that's a different forum.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> They make inserts for systainers that do this.


They copied our idea already?! Damn you Festool!!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Places to insert the caulk?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> They make inserts for systainers that do this.


And they only cost a truck payment! :clap:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Is the empty hole in the picture where your beer was sitting?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just keep my caulk in a box:whistling


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just keep my caulk in a box:whistling


The minute the word "Beer" was mentioned you showed up. :laughing: Was that a coincidence or just your super honed senses. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

slowsol said:


> And they only cost a truck payment! :clap:


$20 is a good truck payment lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> $20 is a good truck payment lol


Cheaper than I thought, but mine is custom, made from free scrap and done in 15 minutes..lol! I always say great minds think like mine..or at least alike.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good idea to keep them visible below the hole..I have some stuff (SolarSeal) that the tube looks the same whether it is clear or white or bronze..have to check near the barcode to see which one it is..I will make one of these myself..thanks..


----------

